# Weekly competition 2010-48



## Mike Hughey (Nov 24, 2010)

Since I may not have access to a computer tomorrow, I thought I'd go ahead and post this early.

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R' F' U F R'
*2. *U2 R2 U' R U2 F' R' F' R'
*3. *R2 U2 R' F U R F2 R2 U2 R'
*4. *R2 F2 R' U F R' F' R' U
*5. *U R F2 R' F U' R U' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 L2 B2 D' F' R2 U L' U' B R2 F' U L' F2 U B'
*2. *D F' D' U2 R' U' L R' D L B D2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U'
*3. *B2 D' U2 R' B' D R B R U F2 R' B L2 D' B F' U2
*4. *B2 U' R' B' U' R' D2 B L' D L2 B2 D' U' F' U' L2 B2
*5. *D2 R B2 R B' F' D B' D2 U L' F R2 D' L B L U

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' F2 D' Rw' Fw2 U R2 D L R' U F2 D' F D B L' Rw' R' U L D2 L2 B' Fw R' D' U' L2 D2 F' L' Rw R' F' L' Uw R2 F2 D
*2. *Rw B2 L' F L2 D' Uw2 B D' B Fw2 F D2 Rw' U2 Fw D' Rw' Uw2 Rw' D' L D2 B U B L D Uw2 U Rw Fw Uw U2 B Rw2 Fw' U2 Fw R2
*3. *L2 R2 B' F' L2 U Fw U L' D2 F2 D2 U2 B' Fw2 Rw2 R2 U2 Rw2 R' U2 B Uw' Fw Uw' F2 U2 L Uw' F2 Uw' U2 Fw U2 L' Uw2 Rw R2 F2 U'
*4. *D B' F' Uw2 Rw2 R B F L' Uw Fw2 L Rw2 B2 Uw Rw Fw F' U Rw R Fw' F' R F2 R2 D2 L Rw' B Rw D' L2 R2 Fw' D2 L2 Rw' Uw B'
*5. *L Rw Fw D B' Fw2 F L D' B' F2 Uw2 B2 F R D2 Rw R' D2 Rw' U' L B' U' Fw' U2 B2 Fw2 L Uw' B U' B U2 R B U' L Rw' R'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw R U Bw' D L F2 U B Bw Fw2 Rw U2 Fw2 Dw2 B U' B' U2 B' Uw B2 Lw R Dw R' U' Fw Dw2 B2 Uw U' Bw Dw2 B' Rw' F2 Dw Lw' Uw2 B Bw Uw F' Dw B2 R2 B2 Lw Bw2 F2 D' L2 Lw' F2 Uw2 L' D L Rw'
*2. *Fw' L' Bw' Rw' B' L2 F2 Rw' R' B Bw2 U' B Bw' Fw D U B Uw Fw' D2 B' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' Uw' U2 Fw' L' Fw2 Dw' U2 Bw' R' Bw' Uw L2 F Lw Rw' D' Uw U2 Lw2 Rw D' Rw' D2 L' Fw' U' B2 Dw U Fw2 D Rw R Fw'
*3. *Fw D U' Lw' Bw' Dw' Uw' Rw U2 L Fw F2 U R2 Bw U' F' D2 Dw2 U B' Bw2 Fw' L2 Lw F D2 R' B2 Bw' L2 D Dw F2 D2 Dw2 L' Rw' Dw' Uw2 U' Bw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Lw B Dw Bw L' Bw2 F2 Uw' U2 B' Lw Uw' Bw2 L2 B'
*4. *Lw2 B' Fw2 L' Bw F2 Lw U2 Bw L2 B' Bw' Fw' F' Lw B' Fw2 D' F' Dw2 Uw Fw Rw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Lw Uw Fw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 Dw L D2 Lw Uw2 Rw2 B' Uw2 Rw Uw Bw U' Bw Lw Uw2 U' Lw Bw F' L B' Fw L R' Uw' F Lw2 F2
*5. *Rw' Dw F D U Lw D' Fw2 D2 Lw' R Uw' Lw' B2 L' Lw2 Rw2 D' F L Dw2 Fw' F' Lw Fw F' U' R U' R2 Dw2 Rw U Bw' Dw' Uw Lw2 R' Dw2 B2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 U2 B L' Uw L Fw' U Rw' Uw2 L' U L Rw D Dw' U2 L2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 2F' 2U R2 D 3U 2L2 D 3F2 2R F' R F' 2D 3U 2U2 F' D 2R' D 3U L2 2L' 2R2 2U' 2R' U B' 2D' 2R2 2B D' R2 3F 2U2 B2 2R' 2D 2B' 2F2 L2 2L' 3R 2R' 2D' 2R' 3U2 3R 2R R' U' 3R' R2 F2 2L2 3R U 2F 3U 2B2 L2 2L' 2B' L2 2R2 U B2 2F 3U' F2 U2 2F F2 D2 3R2 3F 2F D 2R R2
*2. *2F 3U 2U L2 2R2 R' 2B2 2D2 3F L2 D2 3U' 3R' 2R' 2D 2F F D 2B2 3R' 3F 2U B' U' F' R' 2B2 3U 2U2 3R' F' D' 2R D2 2U2 U B2 3U 2B2 2D' 3F2 2F U L 3R 2R 3U' F D 2D' B2 D' 3U2 2U 2R2 2D 2R 3U' 2F 3U 2B' 2F 3R2 2R' U2 2B' 3F D2 2L 3R2 D 3F' 2R' B2 3U' L' 2U 2L2 R2 3F
*3. *D' 3R2 3F' F 2D' 3U' 2F2 2L' 3R2 2U U2 L2 F' 2R' U' F' D 2D2 R' 2D' 2R D' L' 3F 2F D2 U 3F R2 F2 2R' B' 2F' L2 2R' R' 2F U2 2F' 3R B' F 3R' F' U' 2B 2R' R' 3F' 2D' L2 3R2 U2 2B 2D2 R' D' 2L2 F2 2L 3F 2R' 2U 3F' L' R2 B' D' R' 3F 2R' 2D2 2F2 2D B 2L F' L' R 3F
*4. *B 2B2 3F F' 3U 2U2 2B' 3F' 2F2 2L' B R 3U L2 R' 3U2 3F' L2 U' L' R 3F2 R F2 2R2 D' 2U 3R2 2D 2U' 3F' 3U' 2U' 3R 3F' 2F 3U' U' B2 3R2 2R' 2D2 U 3R2 F D2 2D' F 2L 2R' 2F' 2R2 R' D B' L D 2L2 U2 B' 3F 3U' 2L' 3U2 U' L2 B2 2B L' B' 2D' F' 2L' B' 2U2 3R2 F U2 3R B'
*5. *2D' 2U' U' 2B 2U 3R' 3U2 U' L2 2L2 3F2 3U' 2R2 D' 3R2 3U 2R' 2B' 2D2 L D' 3U2 L' U' 2F2 2D' 3U' U' F 2L' 3R' R2 2F2 3R' 2B2 2U2 2L' 3F2 L 2L 2F2 D' U' 3F 3U2 R U 3R2 R2 2D 3F' 2R R' 2F2 3R2 U 2B' R 2D' 3U R2 3U2 2L' U' B 3F' 2F2 U 2L B2 3F' F2 2L2 D' 2L2 3F2 L' R 3F R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 3D 3U2 2L2 2R2 3B 2L 3L2 2B' R' B2 F U 2F' 3D B2 F2 2U 3B' 2L 3R2 D' 3D' 2U' 3R' R' B' 2R 3F D2 3U 2U' 2L' 2D2 B' 3D' U2 2L 2D2 3L D U 2B' L R 2B2 R' 2B' 2F 2R2 2F2 R 2B' 3D 3B 2F' F D L' F2 3L2 3R 3D' F2 L2 3L2 3R2 3D 3F' 2R 2F2 D B' 3L' B 3L2 3B2 L2 2U 2R2 D2 3D' 2L 3R' R 3F F2 D2 2U2 R 3U' F2 L D 3L 3B2 2D' 2L F' L
*2. *3B F' 2L2 R2 3D' L 2L 2B' 3F2 3U' 2L' 3L' 3U' 2R 3D2 3B2 3R2 D 2U 2L 3F' 3L2 F 3R' 2B2 F' 3R2 2F 3L 2D2 2R B' L2 U2 2B U 3R' 3D2 L2 2D' 3F 3D2 L F' 3D R' 3U 2U 2L 3F' D 2U2 3R F' R' 2D 2U' 3F R' 2U' 2B' L 2R2 3B2 3R' 2R2 2F2 U' 3L D' B2 F' 2R' B R2 D 3F2 2L 3L2 F' 3L2 2R2 3U2 B' 3B' 2F' 2L2 D2 2D2 3D' 2U 3R 2B 3U F 2L2 2R2 3B' 3L' D2
*3. *3R B' F U' F' 2U' R' 3U2 3L' B' 3U' 2B 2R2 2U2 L' 3L' D2 U' R2 U' 2L' 2U L2 D2 L 2R2 2B2 3F' F 2D 2B 2L D 2D' R 2B2 R B 3F' 2L 2B' 2R' 3U' U2 L' F2 3D' B' 3U' B 2F' 2R' 2F2 2L' D' 3B' 3D 3R' 2F2 D 2R2 2D 2L' B 3D F D2 3U 2R 3F2 3R 3B' L' 2R' D2 2R2 3B2 3D' 2F 3U2 3B 3L' 2R2 3U 2U' 2R2 3F2 2D 3F D2 3D2 3B 2F' D2 2B F' 3L2 3R2 3D' 3F
*4. *B2 3B2 3F F2 3R 2F2 L' F2 D 3U2 L2 3L 3B2 3D' 2U 3L 3R2 2R' 2B' U' 2B2 L 3L' 3D L2 2B2 3B2 3F2 2L' 2B' L F' 3L2 R' 2F 3U2 2B' 3F' D' 3D2 3U2 U 3B' 2L 2B' 2R' 2B2 2U B' L' 2U' B 2B 3F 2U' 2B2 3L2 3F2 2R F D2 B' U' B2 3B 3F' 2F D' 3U 2B2 3F D 3D' 3U 2U2 U 3L2 2D2 2U 3B 3F' U' 3L U2 B' 3B 2F 3U U 3B2 R 3F2 3L R2 3F' R 3B' 3D' 3U 2R'
*5. *2U2 2F' 2L 2F' D2 U2 R F 3D2 2F2 D' 3F 2U' 2L 3L' 2R' 3F' 2F 2L2 2F 2U B' 2F' 3L2 D' 2B 2U2 3R2 3F' 3D2 U B2 3D' 3U' L2 3L 3U 3L 3R R' 3B R B F2 2U' 2L2 3R' 2U' 2B' 3D2 R' 2F2 F U' 3L2 2B2 3U2 F 3U2 R' U2 2L2 2B 2F' D' 2R2 2F' 3L2 2D L2 3D 3R' 2R2 3B2 3D2 U2 2F2 3L' R D' 2D B 2B 2F' 2D 2U 2B' F 3L 2U' 3B' 3L' 3F' 2L2 2R U' 2L2 2R2 3B2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F U' F U' F U2 F R' U'
*2. *R2 U' F2 U2 R F' U R U
*3. *U' R F' R2 U R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D F' R' F D L' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F' L D B' L' R2 U'
*2. *R U L R2 D F2 L2 R2 U' L B2 D2 R2 D R' D'
*3. *D B2 L2 B' L U2 R2 B D' B' U2 B L2 D' F' D R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' D2 B F2 Rw' R2 F R' Fw2 F2 R' D' Uw U' R2 D' R2 D2 R' D U' B L2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 U B2 Rw' U Rw2 Fw' F
*2. *Uw2 R' Uw2 Fw L2 R2 U2 F Rw' R' U2 B2 F' L2 Rw F2 R2 D U Rw D2 L' Fw' U' L' R B L R Uw2 L Rw' F L' Rw' B2 Uw' U' R U
*3. *F Rw' B2 R D B' F2 L' F Rw2 B' D2 Uw' Rw R2 Fw2 D L Uw2 U' F L' R F' D Uw2 F' R' Uw' L2 F2 U2 Rw R Fw D2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R Dw B2 Fw' L' Lw R Uw L' Rw' U L Bw' F2 U2 B2 Dw Fw Rw R B Fw' D' Bw2 L' R' Uw Bw Dw R' Fw R2 Uw2 Bw U' B' Bw2 Fw L' Rw2 Fw' D2 B2 Rw' B' L2 F2 Dw' Uw2 U F' Uw' Fw' Dw2 L' R2 B Lw Uw2 L2
*2. *Lw' F2 Lw' R Uw' U' Bw2 L Lw2 U2 F Uw Rw2 R2 D2 Fw2 L Dw2 Rw Dw' L2 Dw Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 U F2 D Lw' Uw2 B Bw Fw2 D B' Dw Uw F R2 B' Fw' L2 Bw2 F' Dw L' B2 Bw' L' Rw R2 Fw2 Lw Dw F R2 Dw2 B Uw' Lw2
*3. *U2 Bw Fw2 F2 L D2 Fw2 L' Dw2 U2 Lw2 D Bw2 Dw F2 Dw Fw' D2 B2 Uw' U2 Bw' Lw B2 Bw2 R' D B D Dw' U B R2 U' L' B R D Bw Uw Lw2 D2 Dw Uw R' D2 Dw2 Uw' B2 Lw' R' D B2 Fw' F2 Uw' U L2 R Bw2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U B' R B2 D F U B' D2 U F R D2 L F' U' F'
*2. *L2 D B2 U' B F2 L' R' B' D2 R B D U' R B2 U
*3. *B U' B' L2 R2 B2 R2 D R' D F2 U2 R' F2 L2 D2 R F'
*4. *U2 F D2 L F' D' U R2 F2 R2 U F2 R F' L' U' F' U'
*5. *R U2 L' D L R' F' U' B R B' F2 U' F D' R' U'
*6. *U2 B R' B' F' L2 B F' U R D2 B' U2 B' L' F2 D2 U'
*7. *D2 F D' L' U L B2 U' L2 F2 R2 B' F D B U F U2
*8. *D2 U' L' U2 R' D2 B' L D' L' R B2 D2 U L2 D2 B2
*9. *F L U2 L B L2 U' F' R' F2 D' F2 L2 R B' R' B F2
*10. *B2 D L2 F R2 U' R2 B2 F' R' F2 D B D U B2 R2
*11. *D2 F R' B U' B2 L B2 U F' U R2 F D' F2 R' B' U'
*12. *D' B' F' L2 R' D' B R' U R' B U2 R' B2 F' L2 R' U'
*13. *F' D2 B' L' F R2 B2 R F' L' R' F2 R' U2 L B' U' F'
*14. *R2 B' L' F2 U B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B' U F R D L D2
*15. *B L' D U2 R' F L B' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L B D' U2
*16. *F2 D2 L' F U2 R' D2 U2 R' D' B L2 B U' R' B R2 D'
*17. *F R2 B' L' U2 R' B D' L2 F L2 F R2 B R' U' L
*18. *D B2 R' B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D2 L R' B' U2 F' R' D' R'
*19. *L' D2 B' L' R' U F2 R2 B L F' D2 B' L R2 U' L2 U'
*20. *U' L' F R' D F' D U2 R2 U B U' B D' L D F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' B R U B2 R' F2 L U' R2 D' L2 R U L B2 R U'
*2. *U' B2 D F D2 U' F R' D L' D F2 L2 D2 B' R' B2 U2
*3. *R B' U R2 D L2 F U R2 B' U2 R U2 B' U2 L' F2 U
*4. *D2 L2 B R U R' D' B F U' B' L' B D' L2 B2 L' F2
*5. *D2 F L' D' L' B' R' D F2 D' U2 R D R2 U' R2 B2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B' L D2 R' D' F U2 B' R B L' R' D B2 F L' B R
*2. *R U L' B D2 U B' D2 R2 B2 R2 B L2 R' B2 L B'
*3. *R' D2 L B' R2 D' F2 D L' D L2 R F2 D F R' B' R'
*4. *L2 U' F' R' F' D B2 R B2 F2 D' B R' B' F2 U2 B' L'
*5. *D R2 F R' F U' L D2 F D2 L' R' D2 U F' U' B' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L U B' F2 D U L2 F U2 B F L' D B2 L2 U2 L' D2
*2. *B2 F R2 D' F' L' R' F2 U2 L B2 F2 U L B F D2 R'
*3. *F' U L' F2 U' B D2 U B' D L' B2 R' B2 R U' F2 R'
*4. *D2 U' B U2 B' F2 U2 B D' B2 L' F' R2 B' R' F D' U'
*5. *D' L' U' L B' U' B2 D' B2 L' R2 F' R' B2 D' F2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B L2 U' R D B R U B U' F L2 F R2 B U F2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F' R U' R' U R2 F U'
*3. *U2 L F2 L R F2 D' R B' D2 F D' L2 B2 D L' D' U
*4. *D Uw' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' F2 L U2 L' D2 L Uw2 Rw2 Uw' R' U R' U2 Fw L' Uw U2 B2 D' Uw' B L2 R' Fw' L Rw' Uw2 L U' Rw2 Fw Rw Uw' R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F R U' R U' R' U'
*3. *D2 L R2 U' F2 R B' R2 U L2 B' D F' D' B' D2 R
*4. *F D' U L2 R2 D2 Uw' R2 D' U' L2 Uw' U2 F2 R F2 D2 Uw U2 L R Fw2 F Uw Rw' D U' L B Fw' F' D F' L Uw2 Rw' B F2 Rw' Uw2
*5. *Uw2 R F L' Bw' Fw2 F Rw' Fw Lw Dw2 L Lw' B' Rw2 F D' Rw Dw2 U Rw B2 Bw U' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' U L2 Lw2 B Fw2 F' U B2 D2 Rw' F' Uw' L B' Bw' D2 F2 D' Rw Dw B' Fw2 F Rw' Fw2 D' Uw2 L Fw2 Dw2 B' Bw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=1 / dUdU u=6,d=-4 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-4 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-4,d=5 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=4 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' L B' L' B' R' B' l r' b
*2. *U B U' R' L' U R L l' r u'
*3. *R U R L' B' U' R' r' b'
*4. *U' L' R' U' R' L' R l r b' u
*5. *U' L' R' B R B R' l r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,3) (6,0) (3,3) (6,0) (0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (3,3) (3,0) (3,3) (6,0) (6,1) (4,2) (-4,0) (6,2) (-2,4) (-4,0) (0,0)
*2. *(4,0) (5,-4) (0,1) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,5) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-4,4) (-4,0) (3,2) (6,0) (4,4) (-2,0) (0,2) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(6,2) (0,3) (0,3) (-5,3) (0,3) (6,1) (6,0) (0,4) (0,5) (-3,4) (2,4) (0,4) (0,1) (-3,0) (0,4) (-4,0) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,-3) (6,5) (0,4) (6,2) (2,3) (4,2) (-4,0) (-4,4) (-3,0) (-2,3) (0,3) (0,5) (4,0) (6,4) (-3,0) (4,0) (0,0)
*5. *(0,2) (6,-2) (-3,3) (-3,0) (-1,0) (0,4) (-2,4) (6,0) (4,5) (-5,4) (2,0) (-5,4) (4,5) (-2,0) (-4,0) (0,1) (0,3) (0,0)


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 24, 2010)

3x3: 14.59 avg (good)
2x2: 4.37 avg (eh, a bit worse than i avg.)
2x2bld: DNF DNF DNF (lol)
4x4:1:21.33 (pretty good for me)
OH:34.97 (Decent)


----------



## Elliot (Nov 24, 2010)

2x2: (9.03), 4.39, 6.16, (2.39), 5.11 = 5.22
3x3: (15.33), 14.22, 15.22, (13.46), 14.15 = 14.53
4x4: 1:12.51, 1:14.38, (1:12.47), 1:19.12, (1:26.59) = 1:15.34
5x5:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:32.40
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 
3x3 OH: (18.96), 20.78, 21.37, (22.98), 20.22 = 20.79
2x2 BLD: 1:25.80, DNF(56.66), 1:54.58 = 1:25.80
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 6:04.29 = 6:04.29 
The first solve was a success. However, I accidentally stopped the timer halfway through the solve. The second solve was only two flipped edges off.


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 24, 2010)

hopefully will add a couple of more events later

*2x2x2*: (1.75), (6.38), 3.62, 5.88, 3.59 = *4.36*  
_Insane!!! PB single and average!!!_
*3x3x3*: 20.89, 21.93, (20.54), 21.82, (24.26) = *21.55*
*4x4x4*: 1:31.57, (1:59.62), 1:47.19, (1:30.29), 1:44.66 = *1:41.14* 
*5x5x5*: 2:22.71, (2:36.89), (2:17.53), 2:23.04, 2:22.87 = *2:22.87*  PB
*6x6x6*: (4:31.28), 3:56.43, (3:48.95), 3:54.70, 4:15.61 = *4:02.25* 
*7x7x7*: (7:05.29), 6:44.94, 6:48.07, (6:44.04), 7:01.60 = *6:51.54*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:02.01, 1:18.53, 43.91 = *43.91* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(5:37.56), 3:51.57, 4:33.86 = *3:51.57* 
_exec mistake on first, overall very happy with this_
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 1:05.52, 1:20.01, 1:08.16, (1:32.31), (46.36) = *1:11.23*
_PB single NL_
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:05.77*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:54.58*
*Megaminx*: 3:33.61, 3:47.74, (3:28.42), (4:17.24), 3:39.16 = *3:40.17* 
*Pyraminx*: 9.58, 9.94, (9.38), (14.40), 11.56 = *10.36*


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 24, 2010)

2x2: 9.89+, (10.32), (5.64), 5.72, 7.65 = 7.75 Another good week
2x2BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF 
3x3: 38.14, (32.46), 39.08, 42.67, (50.93) = 39.96 GOOD
Mega: 6:08.48, 5:36.10, 5:40.11, (5:33.59), (6:17.32) = 5:48.23 Meh
Pyra: 11.38, 9.45, (18.30), 17.69, (8.90) = 12.84 Stupid pops
Magic: 2.32, 2.18, (2.36), 1.60, (1.55) = 2.03 Still getting used to my new Cubetwist
MasterM: 18.21, 14.75, 19.02, (13.31), (25.18) = 17.33 Hopefully i'll improve

I'm still wondering if skewb will be added soon. Perhaps the start of next year?


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 24, 2010)

*3x3*- 22.76, 22.83, (32.08), (21.20), 24.36= 23.32
*3x3 OH*- 39.69, 39.37, 43.64, 55.04, 40.05= 41.13
Huge improvement with no practice
*3x3 MTS*-
*2x2 BLD*- 1:05.68, 1:12.47, DNF(1:29.80)= 1:05.68
*3x3 BLD*-
*Pyraminx*- 4.68, 5.90, 6.00, 8.57, 4.98= 5.63

*FMC*


Spoiler



*48 moves*

Scrammble- B L2 U' R D B R U B U' F L2 F R2 B U F2 R

2x2x2- R2 B2 R U B’ U2 (6/6)
2x2x3- Z2 Y’ U’ M’ U2 M (6/12)
Third F2L pair- R' U R2 U R U2 R2 (7/19)
Fourth F2L pair- U' R' U2 R U' R' (6/25)
OLL- U’ F R U R' U' F' (7/32)
PLL- U' R' U R U' R2 F' U' F U R F R' F' R2 U (16/48)


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2010)

*2x2 BLD:* 33.86+, DNF(57.75), 32.90+ = *32.90*
Comment: CLL. I am trying to get used to looking ahead to the whole solve during inspection. I'm not sure if you'd count the last solve - it was an U, but also a very small amount of a R'...


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 24, 2010)

4x4: 1:13.92, (1:14.53), (57.93+),1:08.91, 1:02.30

One of the only events I care about


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 24, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> Just 4x4 FTW!!!!!
> Average: 1:08.38
> Standard Deviation: 4.76
> Best Time: 57.93+
> ...


 
And Mats program will definitely be able to know what event you are entering, and what your times were >_>. He doesn't do it manually, and even if he did, it was already specified how to enter, you should read that first. Your post should read;

Event: time 1, time 2, time 3, time 4, time 5

You do not need to add the average, as his program works that out. Eg: if you use a stackmat to time, just type each time as you get it, no need to work out the average.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 24, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> And Mats program will definitely be able to know what event you are entering, and what your times were >_>. He doesn't do it manually, and even if he did, it was already specified how to enter, you should read that first. Your post should read;
> 
> Event: time 1, time 2, time 3, time 4, time 5
> 
> You do not need to add the average, as his program works that out. Eg: if you use a stackmat to time, just type each time as you get it, no need to work out the average.


 
i figured that, and i was gonna change it later but I had HW to do


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 24, 2010)

*2x2x2*: (1.55), (7.75), 7.20, 3.65, 7.66 *Avg:6.17*

*3x3x3*: (25.69), 22.16, (20.39), 20.57, 21.53 *Avg:21.42*

*4x4x4*: (2:10.23), (1:37.50), 2:05.40, 1:48.76, 1:43.52 *Avg:1:52.56*

*5x5x5*: 4:08.43, 4:25.23, 4:05.96, (4:30.16), (3:52.95) *Avg:4:13.21*

*Pyraminx*: 31.37, 22.06, (15.83), 16.50, (34.09) *Avg:23.31*


----------



## Imperatrix (Nov 25, 2010)

2x2: 
3x3: 21.86, 25.36, 27.31, 23.56, 24.19 = 24.46
4x4: 2:24.70, 2:37.83, 1:54.14, 2:24.81, 1:33.17 = 2:10.93
5x5:
Pyraminx:
Magic: 2.36, 2.21, 4.24, 3.47, 2.25 = 2.69 (my magic got stuck on the 4 and 3 second solves D; )


----------



## Baian Liu (Nov 25, 2010)

*2x2:* 2.60, 3.73, 3.92, (2.48), (5.09) = 3.41
*3x3:* 17.95, 21.64, 17.40, (44.32), (16.64) = 19.00
*4x4:* (1:09.10), 1:25.80, (1:29.16), 1:15.76, 1:14.10 = 1:18.56
*OH:* 36.15, 38.33, (39.72), (35.71), 36.20 = 36.89


----------



## JunwenYao (Nov 25, 2010)

JunwenYao


----------



## cuber952 (Nov 25, 2010)

2x2- 0.96, 4.00, 3.63, 1.94, 5.88 AVG.- 3.19
3x3- 13.84, 13.05, 12.78, 14.02, 12.09 AVG.- 13.22
4x4-1:05.13, 56.05, 1:01.91, 1:05.81, 1:20.81 AVG.- 1:04.28


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 25, 2010)

*2x2:* (1.11) 4.49 4.25 3.51 (5.98) => 4.08

Comment: Lol, Pi EG, Pi EG, Lol, Normal

*3x3:* 16.33 (18.12) (14.57) 14.94 14.90 => 15.39

*4x4:* 1:12.02 1:10.88 (1:27.25) 1:12.45 (1:09.46) => 1:11.78

*5x5:* 3:01.66 (3:05.35) (2:24.41) 2:50.47 2:42.80 => 2:51.64

Comment: Very good lookahead on the 3rd solve.

*2x2 BLD:* 23.44 20.46 DNF => 20.46

*3x3 OH:* (30.12) 34.71 (39.69) 36.27 35.92 => 35.63

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:37.53

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:59.13

*Magic:* (1.60) 1.30 1.36 (1.21) 1.24 => 1.30

*Master Magic:* 3.21 (3.68) 3.02 2.99 (2.74) => 3.07

*Clock:* 16.72 11.72 15.41 (18.62) (10.74) => 14.62

*Pyraminx:* (8.06) (21.71) 10.53 12.22 15.21 => 12.65

*Square-1:* (47.31) 1:05.17 (1:13.37) 59.17 1:07.35 => 1:03.90


----------



## AnsonL (Nov 25, 2010)

3x3=11.44, 15.55, 12.23, 11.62, 10.55=11.76


----------



## andrewki (Nov 25, 2010)

*3x3:* (23.99), (17.78), 23.03, 21.82, 21.15
*3x3 OH:* 2:06.34, (1:14.09), 1:25.62, (DNF), 1:42.44
*Pyraminx:* 13.46, (15.43), (9.02), 10.96, 13.66
*Megaminx:* 3:56.53, (4:25.38), 4:02.32, (3:49.09), 4:10.96

I know, I know, my OH sucks. :fp


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Nov 25, 2010)

FMC:


Spoiler



Scramble: B L2 U' R D B R U B U' F L2 F R2 B U F2 R
Solution: R F' R2 B2 U B' F D' F' U2 F R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R D' F' R' D' R D2 F2 D' F D' (*28*)

Normal scramble
2x2x3: R F' R2 B2 U B' F D' F' U2
Switch to inverse scramble (notice if you do F or F' here the cube is symmetrical ): D F' D F2 
Switch to normal scramble: F*D F' R' D' R D2
Insert at *: R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 cancels a move


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 25, 2010)

*3x3* 17.81, 16.68, 19.68, 15.57, 15.58 avg of 5: 16.69 (σ = 0.91)
*3x3 One Handed* 34.23, 51.55, 57.53, 51.57, 54.78avg5: 52.63 (σ = 1.52)

I only care about 3x3 2h and OH


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 25, 2010)

3x3: 10.17, (10.16), 10.34, (DNF), 11.42 = 10.65 DNF was 10.11 2 moves off.
4x4: (44.95), 46.31, 51.97, 52.41, (55.15) = 50.23 I hate hate hate low 50 avgs.
2x2: (2.69+), 4.55, (DNF(2.39)), 3.02, 4.49 = 4.02 pathetic...
OH: 17.24, (15.77), 22.51, 21.13, (25.57) = 20.29 I hate hate hate low 20 avgs. POP on the 3rd.
3x3 BLD: 1:29.47, 53.96, DNF = 53.96  2nd best time ever 
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS
2x2 BLD: 18.96, DNF, DNF = 18.96
5x5: (1:35.45), 1:32.64, 1:27.63, (1:25.74), 1:33.93 = 1:31.40 Nice. +2 on the last one :/
FMC: 28 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B L2 U' R D B R U B U' F L2 F R2 B U F2 R
Solution:
x2 B' R2 F2 R D F' D2 (7/7) 2x2x3
B' U' B2 (3/10) F2L minus one edge and pair
F R' B' R' F' B U' B U B' (10/20) leave 3 corners
L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 (8/28) last 3 corners commutator

Amazing solve for me. Old PB was 35  Unfortunately I do not know how to use insertions (well, I did one but it didn't save any moves...) I didn't bother to learn insertions because hadn't ever used l3c comms in FMC before. Oh well, still a sub-30 


Magic: 1.81, (1.27), 2.52, (DNF), 2.52 = 2.28 Insanely good.
Master Magic: 4.15, 4.28, 5.88, (DNF), (3.55) = 4.77 This is amazing.
Square-1: 32.15, 34.77, (DNF), (31.93), 1:08.41 = 45.11 Last solve is a PB.
7x7: 4:58.75, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS


----------



## cincyaviation (Nov 25, 2010)

2x2: 1.47, 3.98, 4.03, 2.67, 11.83 = 3.56
Such nice scrambles, except for the last one.
3x3: 15.74, 16.47, 17.22, 19.30, 19.08 = 17.59
4x4: 1:42.56, 1:46.05, 1:42.45, 1:36.69, 1:33.55 = 1:40.57


----------



## SimonWestlund (Nov 25, 2010)

2x2: 1.02, 2.79, 2.78, 1.69, 3.36 = 2.42
3x3: 9.55, 8.99, 9.36, 8.49, 9.76 = 9.30 - wtf?! :O
4x4: 49.44, 49.14, 49.01, 47.48, 46.65 = 48.54
5x5: 1:32.63, 1:28.92, 1:29.95, 1:38.26, 1:26.55 = 1:30.50
6x6: 2:46.77, 2:27.79, 3:02.96, 2:54.25, 2:55.30 = 2:52.11
7x7: 4:44.32, 4:46.78, 4:33.30, 4:51.25, 4:41.09 = 4:44.06
2x2 BLD: 37.34, 22.50, 27.67 = 22.50
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:44.83), 1:30.84, 1:21.63 = 1:21.63
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNF, 10:14
Multi BLD: 3/4 15:11
3x3 OH: 21.85, 24.29, 21.42, 18.02, 23.47 = 22.25
3x3 WF: 1:59.03, 1:43.04, 1:45.60, 1:49.37, 1:53.46 = 1:49.48
3x3 MTS: 1:04.36, 1:18.72, 1:05.04, 1:10.67, 1:09.05 = 1:08.25
2-4 relay: 1:08.44
2-5 relay: 2:50.43
Magic: 1.34, 1.55, 1.41, 1.33, 1.33 = 1.36
Master Magic: 4.01, 3.88, 3.75, 3.50, 3.58 = 3.74
Clock: 9.25, 9.96, 9.02, 9.23, 9.98 = 9.48
Megaminx: 57.30, 1:04.90, 52.97, 58.62, 59.03 = 58.32
Pyraminx: 4.17, 6.46, 6.06, 4.51, 4.69 = 5.09
Square-1: 26.04, 17.11, 17.78, 20.28, 19.96 = 19.34


3x3 FMC: 27



Spoiler



Scramble: B L2 U' R D B R U B U' F L2 F R2 B U F2 R
Solution: F' R2 B2 R U B' U2 F' D' F2 B R' D' F D F' D R' D' U F U' B U F' U' B2 (27)

2x2x3: F' R2 B2 R U B' U2 F' D' F2 (10)
Pseudo F2L-1: B (11)
Leave 3 corners: R' D' F D F' D R' D' (19)
L3C: U F U' B U F' U' *B'* (27)
Fix Pseudoness: *B'* (28)

One move cancels.

Crazy solution! PB before this was 30!  Feels great to sub-30! After I found that nice start everything just went really smooth!


----------



## jzengg (Nov 25, 2010)

3x3x3
1. U2 L2 B2 D' F' R2 U L' U' B R2 F' U L' F2 U B'
2. D F' D' U2 R' U' L R' D L B D2 F' U2 B' L2 D2 U'
3. B2 D' U2 R' B' D R B R U F2 R' B L2 D' B F' U2
4. B2 U' R' B' U' R' D2 B L' D L2 B2 D' U' F' U' L2 B2
5. D2 R B2 R B' F' D B' D2 U L' F R2 D' L B L U

(17.34), 15.38, (12.72), 13.78, 14.95
Average 14.70


----------



## aronpm (Nov 26, 2010)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 31.44, 14.66, 17.96 = 14.66
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 48.11, DNF(50.91), 44.72 = 44.72
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(5:01.82), DNF(4:19.88), DNF(4:21.32) = DNF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(10:30.20), DNF(9:38.33), DNS = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/7 = 5 in 16:52.17


----------



## Faz (Nov 26, 2010)

2x2: 1.06, 3.58, 2.72, 1.93, 2.38 = 2.34
3x3: 10.18, 9.36, 9.22, 8.40, 8.53 = 9.04
4x4: 41.55, 41.15, 37.25, 34.73, 41.71 = 39.98
5x5: 1:13.57, 1:11.89, 1:15.39, 1:21.41, 1:02.96 = 1:13.62
Nice last solve.
6x6: 2:22.93, 2:24.00, 2:36.02, 2:33.13, 2:52.79 = 2:31.05
7x7: 3:47.23, 4:13.24, 4:22.73, 4:54.68, 4:12.58 = 4:16.18
2x2 BLD: DNF(16.28), DNF(7.66), 9.69 = 9.69
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:07.78 = 1:07.78
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 19.10, 12.26, 14.86, 16.59, 16.89 = 16.12
3x3 WF: 4:19.84, 4:04.41, 3:11.79, 2:53.50, 2:37.58 = 3:23.23
3x3 MTS: 56.10 average (I accidentally reset the session on qqtimer, but I remember the average was 56.10)
2-4 relay: 52.84
2-5 relay: 2:14.48
Magic: 2.18, 2.25, 2.50, 1.86, 1.77 = 2.10
Clock: 12.97, 12.37, 11.66, 14.53, 15.20 = 13.29
Megaminx: 1:14.55, 1:14.00, 1:12.55, 1:15.37, 1:15.46 = 1:14.64
Pyraminx: 3.60, 5.91, 4.82, 10.20, 6.10 = 5.61
Square-1: 27.89, 23.66, 22.04, 19.87, 30.33 = 24.53


3x3 FMC:


----------



## onionhoney (Nov 26, 2010)

2x2: 2.02, 2.99, 2.26, 1.68, 3.14 = 2.42
3x3: 10.37, 7.41, 8.77, 8.80, 8.43 = 8.67 Easy Scrambles.
4x4: 55.93, 51.96, 55.03, 48.03, 45.51 = 51.67


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> I'm still wondering if skewb will be added soon. Perhaps he start of nex year


 
Since I just took over for Arnaud, I'm a little hesitant to quickly make changes to the format of the weekly competition. I suppose we could consider some minor changes for next year, if multiple people are interested.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 26, 2010)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 7.90 9.80 8.96 10.22 11.81 = *9.66*
*3x3* - 19.22 23.02 17.69 20.59 20.88 = *20.23*
*4x4* - 1.13.71 1.18.27 1.16.84 1.17.11 1.15.28 = *1.16.41*
*5x5* - 2.15.93 2.44.91 2.29.16 2.25.94 2.16.21 = *2.23.77*
*6x6* - 4.14.96 4.16.32 4.25.84 4.01.58 4.26.66 = *4.19.04*
*7x7* - 7.06.56 6.59.30 6.52.91 7.27.61 DNF = *7.11.16* _Comment - last solve was going well, but popped near end of edges. I was outside and couldn't find the piece for ages._
*2x2 BLD* - 1.03.31 DNS DNS = *1.03.31*
*3x3 OH* - 59.19 53.41 49.90 DNF 55.66 = *56.09*
*3x3 MTS* - 1.38.64 1.54.32 1.51.11 1.19.63 1.45.63 = *1.45.13* _Comment - no real consistency with LBL method._
*2-4 Relay* - *1.41.40*
*2-5 Relay* - *4.02.90*
*Clock* - 15.75 14.65 13.22 16.06 15.22 = *15.21*
*Megaminx* - 2.25.50 2.32.38 2.38.81 2.04.63 2.20.00 = *2.25.93* _Comment - 4th LL - edge control for EO skip, then Nikklas CO followed by a J perm EP with CP skip. Bit lucky lol_
*Pyraminx* - 18.44 16.75 10.69 20.03 23.47 = *18.41*
*Sq1* - 54.90 1.01.15 58.71 52.21 1.05.05 = *58.25*
*FMC* - *62* moves


Spoiler



y2 L' R F2 U2 F' U
z2 L U2 L' U2 R' U' R L U L' U2 L U' L'
U2 F' U F U2 F' U' F
U2 F U F' U2 F U F'
y R' x' U' L' U R U' L U
x y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2



_Magics and Megaminx to follow later in week._


----------



## skatemaster78 (Nov 26, 2010)

2x2 - (1.66), 6.74, 5.71, 4.19, (6.98) = 5.55
3x3 - (18.96), 21.12, 20.13, 21.03, (22.43) = 20.76


----------



## Forte (Nov 27, 2010)

square-1: 19.05, 14.55, 30.16, 15.81, 17.98 = 17.61
3x3 OH: 21.47, 24.76, 18.45, 25.26, 25.11 = 23.78
3x3: 1:58.89, 1:33.26, 1:33.74, 1:18.81, 2:24.42 = 1:41.96


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 27, 2010)

2x2=4.71(ll skip),DNF,10.84,6.85(face already finished),DNF
3x3=34.50,34.76,36.87,29.04,27.29


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 27, 2010)

how can you be so good at 3x3 and so not that good on the two handed solves
to forte


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 27, 2010)

Sometimes members do sighted events blindfolded. Maybe that's what he did.
E.g.: You participate in 3x3 but you do it as a blindfolded event.
Also have a look at his WCA profile, his normal times are much faster.


----------



## otsyke (Nov 27, 2010)

2x2: 2.58, 8.51, 10.35, 9.60, 8.03 = 8.62
3x3: 23.84, 19.07, 16.76, 19.83, 18.52 = 19.14

lol first 2x2 scramble, 6 move 2-gen solution 



Spoiler



x z' U R' U' R U R' U


----------



## Attila (Nov 27, 2010)

FMC: (27)
B’D’FD’L’D’L’ BFL2D’B2F2UR2 B’U2B’F’ D2LFB’U’L2D2B2.
Corners first method.
Premove:F2
B’D’FD’L’D’L’F (7) Ortega 1+2 step on the L/R layers, last F cancel,
switch to F/B layers building (the next steps i solve edges, Ortega 3. step, which only 2 moves, leave it for later) 
BFL2D’B2F2UR2 (8/15) more 2 edges
RF-LF edges swap: B’U2B’F’ (4/19)
D2LFB’U’L2D2B2 (8/27) 6E4C, premove cancel.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 27, 2010)

2x2x2: 12.28, 11.99, (15.98), (8.03), 11.16 = 11.81
3x3x3: 30.74, (23.03), 28.37, 34.20, (34.97) = 31.10 (hey! PB in there!)
4x4x4: (2:59.11), 2:36.93, (2:13.81), 2:14.20, 2:43.07 = 2:31.40
5x5x5: 4:12.42, 4:11.26, (3:47.65), (5:04.19), 4:10.97 = 4:11.55
6x6x6: 7:21.68, 7:37.60+, 7:59.24, (7:11.25), (8:01.43) = 7:39.51
7x7x7: 10:50.73, 11:02.84, (10:23.24), (11:04.54), 10:36.90 = 10:50.16
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:06.06
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 7:28.08
3OH: (1:13.69), 1:13.14, (58.26), 1:03.42, 1:04.32+ = 1:06.96
Magic: (1.89), 2.31, 1.94, (4.09), 2.79 = 2.35
Master Magic: 9.93, 11.68, (8.13), (12.22), 8.58 = 10.06 ()
Clock: 22.71, 19.82, (16.23), (24.08), 20.12 = 20.88
PyraMinx: (9.43), 13.62, (24.05), 17.24, 13.63 = 14.83

MegaMinx: 272.11, (351.85), (272.08), 302.78, 297.99 = 290.96
Square-1: 1:53.06, 2:02.19, 2:09.64, (1:45.08), (2:29.50) = 2:01.63 (over xmas I will try to learn a speed method!)


----------



## Laura O (Nov 27, 2010)

*Clock*: 7.36, 7.72, 7.96, 8.69, 7.30 = 7.68
Comment: bad scrambles but good results 
*2x2x2*: (2.33), (7.61), 5.89, 4.10, 6.80 = 5.60
*3x3x3*: 20.86, 22.71, 22.94, (23.16), (20.82) = 22.17
*4x4x4*: (1:35.26), 1:33.23, (1:21.74), 1:30.49, 1:27.12 = 1:30.28
*5x5x5*: (3:25.94), 2:57.12, 2:51.87, (2:38.40), 2:49.82 = 2:52.94
Comment: first solve would have been PB but pop at PLL


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 28, 2010)

*2x2*
(1.36), 4.89, 3.69, (4.93), 4.33 = =*4.30*
*3x3*
17.88, 15.75, 17.70, (13.74), (21.74) = *17.11*
*2+3+4*
1:49.61


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 28, 2010)

3x3: 14.31, 12.81, 11.89, 14.11, 14.14 = 13.69

3x3 OH: 16.72, 18.59, 17.46, 18.51, 18.40 = 18.12

meh



> how can you be so good at 3x3 and so not that good on the two handed solves



been there


----------



## Tentacius (Nov 28, 2010)

3x3: 11.55, 11.63, 14.33, 10.09, 11.50


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Nov 28, 2010)

*2x2*:1.35,3.77,3.77,2.05,5.06 = *3.20*
*3x3*:10.03,11.06,11.52,9.68,10.22 = *10.44*
*4x4*:55.96,52.81,48.08,59.51,DNF = *56.09*
*5x5*:1:38.66,1:54.97,1:44.77,1:54.46,1:45.21 = *1:48.15*
*2x2BLD*: *34.41*,DNF,DNF
*OH*:17.68,19.83,19.68,22.15,21.27 = *20.26*
*234relay*: *1:17.83*
*2345relay*: *3:01.38*
*magic*:1.03,1.06,2.19,1.08,1.21 = *1.12*
*mastermagic*:3.38,3.27,3.65,3.46,3.27 = *3.37*
*megaminx*:1:39.02,2:03.11,1:59.78,1:50.44,1:33.78 = *1:49.75*
*pyraminx*:4.59,8.86,8.83,6.55,7.58 = *7.65*


----------



## Lumej (Nov 28, 2010)

234: 2:31.86
2345: 5:50.22
2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF -- lol
3x3 bld: 3:16.83, 3:22.31, 3:24.22 = 3:16.83
multibld: 2/3 (23:05.68) A edge 3-cycle was missing, not sure what went wrong...
3x3: 21.93, 20.85, 19.46, 20.75, 23.75 = 21.18
2x2: 12.28, (DNF), 15.31, (7.46), 13.73 = 13.77
3x3 oh: (52.79), 56.64, 59.18, (1:09.74), 56.09 = 57.30
3x3 wf: 3:36.13, (5:56.78), 2:33.79, (2:09.11), 4:10.04 = 3:26.65


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 28, 2010)

4x4: 1:10.96, 56.98[O], 1:07.63[P], 1:02.48[P], 1:10.43[O] = 1:06.84
sub-1 was epic =)

Square-1: 12.41, 27.23, 23.26, 17.92, 13.62 = 18.26
LOL counting 23

2x2: 1.77, 4.75, 4.15, 2.57, 4.84 = 3.82
lolscrambles

3x3: 16.22, 16.36, 14.48, 12.21, 12.06 = 14.30
LOL ending

2x2BLD: 1:30.19, DNF, DNF = 1:30.19

OH: 26.94[forced PLL skip], 28.16, 29.20, 30.99, 28.69 = 28.68
Awesome

234: 1:31.64

Pyraminx: 5.34, 7.00, 7.16, 9.53, 5.56 = 6.57

Megaminx: 2:23.82, 2:36.14, 2:01.10, 2:27.81, 2:42.49 = 2:29.26

Magic: 1.23, 1.33, DNF, 1.18, 1.23 = 1.26
Fail

2345: 3:50.12
Epic fail, finished 4x4 at like 1:15 and stupidly decided to use freeslice for 5x5 =/


----------



## (X) (Nov 28, 2010)

3x3:
Average of 5: 13.54
1. 12.91 
2. 13.91 
3. (12.52) 
4. (14.29) 
5. 13.81 

2x2: 
Average of 5: 5.19
1. 4.43 
2. (6.83) 
3. 5.07 
4. 6.07 
5. (3.92) 

Megaminx:
Average of 5: 1:28.88
1. 1:26.55 
2. (1:40.40) 
3. (1:22.71) 
4. 1:33.10 
5. 1:27.00 

OH: 
Average of 5: 26.25
1. 26.17 
2. 29.52 
3. (19.97) 
4. (30.16) 
5. 23.08


----------



## Sebastien (Nov 28, 2010)

FMC: *26*


Spoiler



Scramble: B L2 U' R D B R U B U' F L2 F R2 B U F2 R
Solution (Premove U'): 
F2L: R' D' U2 . B2 R' B' U2 D' R' D' B D
3-cycle: D' F' R F D B R' B' R2 U'
. = U' B D' B' U B D B'

Total: R' D' U B D' B' U B D B R' B' U2 D' R' D' B F' R F D B R' B' R2 U'


----------



## Jin (Nov 29, 2010)

2x2 : 1.59, 5.45, 4.99, 5.85, 5.76 =5.40

3x3 : 13.20, 14.75, 14.73, 14.65, 13.51 = 14.30
What?!....Ew..

3x3 One-Handed : 25.00, 25.94, 22.03, 30.95, 27.86 = 26.27

4x4 : 1:13.02, 1:19.58, 1:13.11, 58.27, 1:20.12 = 1:15.24

2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay : 1:37.74

Pyraminx : 5.52, 6.12, 7.89, 4.26, 7.56 :6.40


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 29, 2010)

Pyraminx: 2.49, 8.46, 6.71, 7.12, 5.42 = 6.42


----------



## ryo (Nov 29, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(2.10), 6.56, 6.31, 6.15, (7.26) = *6.34*

*3x3x3*
(14.08), 15.53, 14.81, (15.66), 14.73 = *15.02*

*4x4x4*
(1:27.69), (1:35.07), 1:31.23, 1:33.09, 1:30.76 = *1:31.69*

*3x3x3 OH*
37.10, (47.85), (33.30), 36.26, 43.01 = *38.89*

*Relay 2-3-4
1:49.42*


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Nov 29, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.04 , (12.12) , 6.46 , (3.67) , 8.36 = 6.29
3x3x3: 17.81 , (20.39) , 14.99 , 16.00 , (13.24) = 16.27
4x4x4: 57.04 , (53.90) , (59.62) , 59.24 , 54.72 = 57.00
5x5x5:	2:00.37 , 2:03.79 , (2:18.24) , (1:51.61) , 1:54.08 = 1:59.41 
6x6x6: (5:29.10) , 4:28.01 , 4:34.95 , (3:43.18) , 4:20.13 = 4:27.70 
7x7x7: (7:23.57) , 7:51.99 , 7:47.72 , 7:56.51 , (8:22.02) =
2x2x2 Blindfolded : 51.87 , DNF , DNF = 51.87 
3x3x3 Blindfolded : 4:40.40 , 3:26.71 , 2:39.17 = 2:39.17 
3x3x3 One Handed : (1:17.37) , 47.56 , (39.15) , 44.39 , 42.04 = 44.66
3x3x3 With Feet : 4:56.38 , DNS , DNS , DNS , DNS = DNF
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 2:03.22 , 1:27.97 , (2:37.18) , (1:06.59) , 1:27.26 =
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 56 moves 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:32.99
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 3:48.89
Magic: 2.80 , (5.02) , 3.79 , 1.71 , (1.48) = 2.77
Clock : (29.70) , 25.51 , 24.20 , (19.02) , 22.37 =
MegaMinx : 5:58.00 , 5:59.84 , (5:19.77) , 5:33.35 , (DNS) = 
PyraMinx: 14.90 , 20.34 , (29.00) , 14.24 , (13.74) = 16


FM (full fridrich)
cross :R L' F' R2 L2 B2 U' 7	7
1 : [R2] U2 R' U' R 4	11
2 : F U2 F' U' L U L' 7	18
3 : U' R U R' U' F' U' F 8	26
4 : U' L U' L' 4	30
oll : [U'] l U' L' U' L U L' U' L U2 l' 11	41
pll : [U'] L U R U' L U L' U R' U' L U2 R U2 R' 15	56


----------



## Shortey (Nov 29, 2010)

2x2: 1.08 2.90 8.69 2.15 2.83
3x3: 8.40 11.33 11.08 DNF 10.63
5x5: 2:13.53 1:48.94 2:08.53 2:08.13 2:32.65
lol
6x6: 4:35.94 4:51.98 5:30.78 4:06.78 4:48.88
last solve was a pop
im about 1 minute faster on Simons cube 
2x2 BLD: 26.72 15.27 15.36
3x3 OH: 13.88 18.53 19.36 21.53 19.69
3x3 WF: 2:49.28
wow that sucked balls
Pyraminx: 4.88 5.58 8.44 6.56 7.91
Megaminx: 2:15.21 2:26.43

FMC: 32


Spoiler



R2 B L B L’ R U2 R2 F D’ F’ U
x2 U’ R’ U’ R2 U R’ U R U R U2 R’ U2 R U R’ U’ R U’ R’

holyyy


----------



## gymnerd (Nov 29, 2010)

2x2: 9.83, 10.47, (8.55), (15.48), 9.36 = 9.89
3x3: 26.74, (23.37), 25.24, (28.47), 23.41 = 25.13
3x3 OH: (1:15.04), 1:09.88, 1:13.23, 1:12.38, (1:04.18) = 1:11.83


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Nov 29, 2010)

Hooray, still terrible!

3x3x3: (46.87), 49.19, 56.70, (1:01.51), 53.22 = 53.04

-Joe


----------



## okayama (Nov 30, 2010)

*3x3x3*: 22.78, 25.84, (28.27), 23.21, (19.32) = 23.94
3rd: 26.27+2 (end state)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF [1:03.71], 1:15.33, DNS, = 1:15.33

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 4:24.89, 2:53.37, DNS = 2:53.37

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 19:54.43, DNS, DNS = 19:54.43

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [37:02.50],
1st: forgot to solve corners 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B L2 U' R D B R U B U' F L2 F R2 B U F2 R
Solution: F2 B R' B2 D' B R2 D2 R' B2 r2 B2 D' B2 r2 B2 D2 R' D2 R2 F2 D2 R' B U L' B' L U'

30 min backup solution

NISS solve.

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F2

2x2x2 block: U L' B L U' B'
2x2x3 block: R D2 F2

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F2 D2 R' B U L' B' L U'

2x2x3 block: F2
Orient edges: B R' B2 D' B
All but 3 edges: R2 D2 R' * D' R' D2 R2
Correction: F2 D2 R' B U L' B' L U'

Insert at *: B2 r2 B2 D' B2 r2 B2 D'

Looks nice scramble, I found many interesting starts, but couldn't finish them in time.
Here is one of them, found after 1-hour (80 min). 

Solution: L' R2 F2 L D' R B U B U D' B U B' D B F R' B' R F' B R B U2 (25 HTM)

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: B U2

2x2x2 block: L' R2 F2 L D'
F2L minus 1 slot: R B U B U B U

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: U' B' U' B' U' B' R' D L' F2 R2 L

F2L minus 1 slot: U2 B'
All but 3 corners: R' B' F R' B R F'
Correction: U' * B' U' B' U' B' R' D L' F2 R2 L

Insert at *: U B' D' B U' B' D B


*Pyraminx*: 17.91, 17.66, (14.12), 22.34, (28.87) = 19.30


----------



## userman (Nov 30, 2010)

*2x2x2: **9.32* (2.26), (12.32), 12.17, 5.53, 10.26


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 30, 2010)

otsyke said:


> lol first 2x2 scramble, 6 move 2-gen solution
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Isn't that 7 moves? But Still, it was epic


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 30, 2010)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF DNF 1:42.27
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:08.23 7:20.20 6:38.33
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 20:22.08 DNF
comment: Both DNFs were memory encoding errors. For the first solve I shot to O twice, and did not realize it until I looked at my [X] that I actually executed. On the second solve I did not memorize one of the words for my centrals memo (done by single syllable sounds) well enough to stick. I remembered everything thing else but that one word. I guess that means I was going too quickly through centrals. I seem to have eliminated a lot of my execution mistakes, or at least I catch more of them than I used to while still mid-solve and can correct. Now my DNFs seem to be caused by memorization encoding. I need to now start focusing on this aspect of my memo to improve my accuracy rate. DNF post mortems ftw 

done BLD

*3x3x3:* DNF DNF 1:37.25 DNF 1:41.98 = DNF
*4x4x4:* DNF 6:54.75 DNF 6:01.53 7:40.68 = DNF
comment: Done _almost_ real man style (as Mike puts it) for all 5 solves. I delayed at most 2-3 minutes between solves before scrambling for the next one. The 7:40.68 had a wing pop that took me approximately 1 minute to 1:30 to fix. I had to crawl around on the floor to find the piece, and when I finally found it it took me a good 10 seconds or so to replace it correctly because my hands were shaking so much. I'm surprised I actually got the solve correctly. Both of the DNFs were execution errors were I replaced a slow cycle with a nearby faster one.
*5x5x5:* 13:28.91 DNF DNF DNF 12:47.91 = DNF
comment: Done _almost_ real man style. I paused 2-3 minutes between solves for a break, in addition to conducting post mortems for a couple minutes on each of the DNFs.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 30, 2010)

Shortey said:


> FMC: 32
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nice LL skip


----------



## alexcube100 (Dec 1, 2010)

3x3: 13.32, 12.65, 13.64, 12.56, 14.08 = 13.20


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 1, 2010)

No time this week. D:

*2x2*: 4.33, 3.26, 3.62, 5.00, 4.45 = *4.13*
*3x3*: 14.53, 11.52, 15.28, 21.62+, 14.56 =* 14.79*
*Pyraminx*: 3.73, 3.58, 5.77, 5.75, 6.61 = *5.08*

Easy first two scrambles for pyra.


----------



## PeterV (Dec 1, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (4.31), 7.46, (11.08), 10.77, 8.97 = *9.07 avg.*

3x3x3: 25.31, 27.02, (23.91), 27.84, (40.06) = *26.72*

Bad week


----------



## Stini (Dec 1, 2010)

*FMC: 28 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: L' R2 F2 L D' R B U B U B' L' B' L U R U F' R2 F' L' B U2 B' L F2 R2 U

Pre-move U
2x2x2: L' R2 F2 L D'
F2L: R B U B U B' L' B' L U R U
ZBLL: F' R2 F' L' B U2 B' L F2 R2

This was my backup solution, I had other promising starts as well but I couldn't find nice endings.


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 1, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (6.64), 7.31, 7.77, 6.66, (8.42) = 7.25
*3x3x3:* (16.38), (13.12), 14.79, 15.72, 13.74 = 14.75
*4x4x4:* (1:28.70), 1:24.33, (1:23.27), 1:25.98, 1:27.08 = 1:25.80
*5x5x5:* 3:14.90, (2:57.41), 3:12.79, (3:36.63), 3:06.77 = 3:11.49
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 1:39.56
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 relay:* = 5:17.35
*3x3x3 OH:* (24.78), 28.03, 29.17, 27.59, (36.71) = 28.27
*Pyraminx:* 9.98, 13.41, (8.11), 13.95, (15.81) = 12.45
*Clock:* (21.61), (16.00), 18.03, 19.75, 17.73 = 18.51

Only happy with the 2BLD, everything else didn't go to plan.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 53.95, 35.24, 24.37 = 24.37
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:47.22 = 1:47.22 (I've switch my memo and solving order around so I'll be temporarily worse)
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 4/5 (19:19.51) = 3 points


----------



## jave (Dec 1, 2010)

3x3x3 BLD: DNF (4:19.75), DNF (4:39.56), DNF (5:38.30)


----------



## Engberg91 (Dec 1, 2010)

*2x2:* (1.43), 4.78, (6.83), 1.88, 5.47 = 4.05
*3x3:* 18.39, (17.98), 19.37, 20.24, (20.31) = 19.33
*4x4:*1:50.05, 1:36.27, (1:29.33), (DNF(1:02.30)), 1:34.21 = 1:40.18 (OLL parity on all solves)
*5x5:* (2:14.77), (2:46.96), 2:17.28, 2:39.91, 2:27.87 = 2:28.35
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:53.85
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:46.92


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, this was a bad week. Perhaps the worst week I’ve ever had, relative to my ability. Part of it is probably lack of time to practice due to vacation; part of it is probably distraction due to my learning BH wings. I’m getting close to knowing them all, but recall is still slow on a lot of them.

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *30 moves*


Spoiler



1x2x3: R2 F’ B2 U L’
2x cross: F’ B2 L’ B’ U2 B2
3rd pair: D F2 D’
4th pair: R F’ R’ F’ R F R’
OLL: D F D R’ D’ R F’ D’
AUF: F


Comment: Normally, I would be very very happy with a 30 move solution, but I see from the other results this week that this is actually a terrible result – it looks like I’ll be in the bottom few. The level of fewest moves has just gotten incredibly good lately!

The BLD events: 
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 21.00, 28.99 = *21.00*
Comment: Pretty good for me.
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [2:01.31], 1:47.59, DNF [1:32.14] = *1:47.59*
Comment: First one off by 3 corners – it was a hard one. Third one was easy, but I mismemorized the corners and was off by 4 corners. Very bad.
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [9:13.21, 4:36], DNF [9:24.50, 4:25], DNF [8:29.81, 3:45] = *DNF*
Comment: Ugh. I almost never DNF all three – this is just horrible! I was doing BH wings for all of these. First one off by 2 centers – I executed UC instead of XC (I thought I was doing XC, but I wasn’t). Second one was scrambled badly, but only 2 centers were wrong – I’m not sure what went wrong here, since it was so badly scrambled. Third one was off by 2 centers, because even though I memorized that they needed swapping, I forgot to do them. 
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:58.20 [8:01], 18:35.76 [9:37], 17:07.90 [7:49] = *17:58.20*
Comment: I did all BH wings on these, which was very slow sometimes since I had trouble finding/remembering some of the cases. But I’m very happy for the successes – it helps make up for the 4x4x4 BLD disaster.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *2/3 = 1 point, 8:56.88* [4:51]
Comment: Third one was off by 3 corners – I executed EJ instead of JE. At least the time was reasonably fast.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*2x2x2:* 35.19, DNF, 40.73, 24.92, 23.30 = *33.61*
Comment: Okay.
*3x3x3:* 1:42.09, 2:24.21, DNF [1:43.97], DNF [1:54.55], 1:38.52 = *DNF*
Comment: I hate it – another DNF! Third one off by 3 edges and 2 corners; fourth one off by a bunch of edges because I missed a U turn somewhere. Second one had a terrible memory recall pause.
*Magic:* 12.02, 14.50, 10.53, 12.53, 10.43 = *11.69*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Not very good because I didn’t warm up first.
*Master Magic:* 4.78, 6.06, 4.52, 4.00, 4.03 = *4.44*
*Clock:* 2:27.68 [0:36], 2:08.63 [0:27], 1:55.56 [0:28], 2:01.75 [0:30], 2:23.96 [0:23] = *2:11.45*
Comment: Well, I guess now I qualify as being terribly slow at this – my best time was way more than double the UWR. It was fun being not bad at it for a while, anyway. 
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:31.96], 1:17.11, 1:19.38, 1:43.02, 1:49.53 = *1:37.31*
Comment: First one off by 2 edges flipped. At least I got an average.
*Square-1:* DNF [8:24.84, 5:36], 4:52.96 [2:45], 4:28.06 [2:25], 4:33.46 [2:32], DNF [5:26.27, 2:58] = *DNF*
Comment: I really hate having a square-1 DNF average. First one was off by 6 edges – I recalled the edge matrix images in the wrong order. I also discovered I had memorized the corners in that matrix incorrectly – I need to get the correction on the website – but since it was only one corner that was wrong, it was easy to figure out what the correct matrix was. The last one was off by 4 edges because I turned U instead of D to undo a setup move, resulting in an M2 off – stupid mistake. Cases: PU, NQ, NQ, HB, RW. (It’s nice when you get the same case twice in a row – very easy to recall the matrix the second time!)


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 1, 2010)

*222*: (1.67), (5.69), 5.03, 2.48, 4.64 = 4.05
Comments: That might be the funniest average I have ever done. The first one was lucky. The next two were fail EG and CLL. 2.48 was EG-2 and the last one was CLL fail. Wow.

*333*: 19.42, (20.15), (16.81), 18.37, 16.86 = 18.22
Comments: The last was a total fail T-perm.

*444*: 1:48.28, (1:27.31), 1:33.36, 2:12.93, (DNF) = 1:51.52
Comments: Note to self, GET A BETTER 4X4!


----------



## guusrs (Dec 1, 2010)

fmc: D2 F2 U2 L F2 U' D B D' R2 U R D' R' U' R D2 B' D' R' U' B U D2 B' (*25*)
pseudo 2x2x3: D2 F2 U2 L F2 U' (6+2)
pseudo F2L: D B D' R2 (10+2)
LL-edges: * R D B' D' R' U' B U (17+2)
undo pseudoness: D2 B' (19)
at * insert U R D' R' U' R D R' to solve corners, 2 moves cancel

to understand 10 move F2L turn pre-scramble moves D2 B' (btw I didn't need them) 

Gus


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 2, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (1.34), 4.85, 4.37, 1.86, (4.96) = *3.69*
2 pretty silly scrambles there
*3x3x3:* (15.04), (13.59), 14.85, 14.87, 14.20 = *14.64*
*4x4x4:* 1:01.20, 1:00.30, (57.49), (1:07.39), 1:00.32 = *1:00.61*
*5x5x5:* 2:04.31, (2:06.95), (1:56.00), 2:02.26, 2:01.25 = *2:02.61*
*6x6x6:* 4:46.40, 4:42.53, (4:57.47), 4:26.55, (2:35.41) = *4:38.49*
*7x7x7:* (7:35.48), 7:26.10, 7:05.79, (7:03.93), 7:15.50 = *7:15.80*
*2x2x2BLD:* 24.82, 22.10, DNF = *22.10*
*3x3x3BLD:* 1:38.40, 1:23.52, 1:19.22 = *1:19.22*
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, DNF, 5:20.83 = *5:20.83*
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF, 14:03.02, DNF = *14:03.02*
My accuracy on bigbld wasn't great 
*MultiBLD: 8/8 30:06*
*OH:* 28.64, 25.80, (29.63), (25.47), 27.69 = *27.38*
*Feet:* 1:20.46, 1:16.52, (1:15.02), 1:25.93, (1:36.21) = *1:20.97*
*MTS:* 42.81, (38.70), 41.74, 43.32, (46.48) = *42.62*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:27.01*
*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:26.03*
*Magic* 1.54, 1.48, (1.46), (1.96), 1.54 = *1.52*
*Master Magic:* 4.95, 4.83, (4.38), (6.05), 4.98 = *4.92*
*Clock:* 7.49, 8.04, (8.21), (7.19), 7.42 = *7.65*
*Megaminx:* 1:48.22, (1:42.52), 1:48.07, (1:58.55), 1:56.43 = *1:50.91*
*Pyraminx:* 4.26, (7.60), 7.58, (4.01), 6.11 = *5.98*
1st solve is just a joke. 4th solve I had L4E and AUF skip 
*Square-1:* 31.05, (36.29), 27.62, (26.45), 27.05 = *28.57*
*FMC: 33 moves* R2 L' F2 L D' R B U B U B' L' B' L U' F' L F' L2 F L' F' D' B D' B' D2 L' D' L D L F2


Spoiler



Scramble: B L2 U' R D B R U B U' F L2 F R2 B U F2 R
2x2x2: R2 L' F2 L D' (5)
Blocks: R B U B U B' L' B' L U' (15)
F2l: F' L F' L' (19)
PLL: L' F L' F' D' B D' B' D2 L' D' L D L F2 (33)
Sucks that I had to do PLL


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 2, 2010)

*2x2x2: *9.63 7.81 10.72 4.47 8.52
*3x3x3: *26.55 19.94 21.78 20.08 22.93
*4x4x4: *1:43.08 1:11.03 1:17.09 1:28.61 1:29.00
*5x5x5: *2:16.55 2:14.53 2:15.27 2:20.38 2:11.22
*6x6x6: *4:13.88 4:32.58 3:49.36 4:01.59 4:09.40
*7x7x7: *7:43.43 6:57.77 7:10.81 7:21.50 7:21.88
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:59.81 2:26.97 1:17.50
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:54.08 DNF DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: *
*3x3x3 One Handed: *42.75 49.75 29.71 44.11 39.53
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:09.09 58.55 1:13.21 DNF 1:01.81
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:47.71
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:29.06
*Magic: *2.02 1.61 1.59 6.21 2.25 
*Master Magic: *4.21 5.31 4.11 5.09 4.33
*Clock: *17.16 26.21 17.93 17.50 18.93
*MegaMinx: *3:07.75 2:55.77 3:15.21 2:55.05 2:44.68
*Pyraminx: *10.33 14.65 9.16 23.75 17.94
*Square-1: *1:33.00 1:13.59 2:04.65 55.81 55.55

I am doing FMC right and have 40 more minutes for a 4 edge insertion. Hopefully I will still have internet later today
Solution so far:


Spoiler



F2 R U2 D L F2 B' D2 F U' B' F L F' L' U' F2 U F'


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 3, 2010)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF (36:20.64 [25:xx]), DNF (35:59.66 [25.xx]), 32:03.62 [21.xx] = *32:03.62*  PB
_The first and last time I tried this was a couple of months ago. My previous best attempt was 55 minutes. On the first one I missed parity on the edges so had 2 edges wrong, plus 2 centers wrong. On the second there were two centers swapped. Of my 6 ever attempts, I’ve got 2_ 
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *3/3 (25:27.47)*  PB
_My first attempt at 3 cubes. Obviously it went very well._
*Square-1*: (2:18.23), 2:14.39, 2:03.17, (1:56.75), 2:07.01 = *2:08.19*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *36*  PB
_This took about 15 min, and beat my old record by 1 move _


Spoiler



2x2x2: R B2 U’ B’ U R2 U’ 7
2x2x3: R’ D’ F R (F’) * 4/11
F2L#3: D R’ D’ R D’ 5/16
F2L#4: R F’ R’ F 4/20
LL edges: D R D’ R’ D’ F D F’ R 9/29
LL corners at *: (F) L F’ R F L’ F’ R’ 7/36
Solution: R B2 U’ B’ U R2 U’ R’ D’ F R L F’ R F L’ F’ R’ D R’ D’ R D’ R F’ R’ F D R D’ R’ D’ F D F’ R


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2010)

Keroma12 said:


> *4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF (36:20.64 [25:xx]), DNF (35:59.66 [25.xx]), 32:03.62 [21.xx] = *32:03.62*  PB


 
Congrats on the new pb!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 3, 2010)

Results as usual 

*2x2x2*(36)

 2.34 fazrulz
 2.42 SimonWestlund
 2.42 onionhoney
 2.63 Shortey
 3.19 cuber952
 3.20 The Rubik Mai
 3.42 Baian Liu
 3.56 cincyaviation
 3.69 kinch2002
 3.82 Neo63
 4.02 Yes, We Can!
 4.04 Engberg91
 4.08 Evan Liu
 4.13 rickcube
 4.30 cuberkid10
 4.36 Keroma12
 5.19 (X) 
 5.22 Elliot
 5.40 Jin
 5.55 skatemaster78
 5.60 larf
 6.17 edw0010
 6.29 pierrotlenageur
 6.34 'rio
 7.25 Zane_C
 7.75 Alcuber
 8.65 AvGalen
 8.71 otsyke
 9.07 PeterV
 9.32 userman
 9.66 James Ludlow
 9.89 gymnerd
 11.81 MichaelErskine
 13.77 Lumej
 33.61 Mike Hughey
 DNF BC1997
*3x3x3 *(48)

 8.67 onionhoney
 9.04 fazrulz
 9.30 SimonWestlund
 10.44 The Rubik Mai
 10.64 Yes, We Can!
 11.01 Shortey
 11.56 Tentacius
 11.76 AnsonL
 13.20 alexcube100
 13.22 cuber952
 13.54 (X) 
 13.69 a small kitten
 14.30 Neo63
 14.30 Jin
 14.53 Elliot
 14.64 kinch2002
 14.75 Zane_C
 14.79 rickcube
 15.02 'rio
 15.39 Evan Liu
 16.27 pierrotlenageur
 16.69 Fire Cuber
 17.11 cuberkid10
 17.59 cincyaviation
 19.00 Baian Liu
 19.14 otsyke
 19.33 Engberg91
 20.23 James Ludlow
 20.76 skatemaster78
 21.18 Lumej
 21.42 edw0010
 21.55 Keroma12
 21.60 AvGalen
 22.00 andrewki
 22.17 larf
 23.32 cubefan4848
 23.94 okayama
 24.37 Imperatrix
 25.13 gymnerd
 26.72 PeterV
 31.10 MichaelErskine
  32.77 BC1997
 39.96 Alcuber
 53.04 ManSkirtBrew
 1:41.96 Forte
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF bluecloe45
*4x4x4*(27)

 39.98 fazrulz
 48.54 SimonWestlund
 50.23 Yes, We Can!
 51.67 onionhoney
 56.09 The Rubik Mai
 57.00 pierrotlenageur
 1:00.61 kinch2002
 1:04.28 cuber952
 1:06.85 Neo63
 1:08.38 KboyForeverB
 1:11.78 Evan Liu
 1:15.24 Jin
 1:15.34 Elliot
 1:16.41 James Ludlow
 1:18.55 Baian Liu
 1:24.90 AvGalen
 1:25.80 Zane_C
 1:30.28 larf
 1:31.69 'rio
 1:40.18 Engberg91
 1:40.57 cincyaviation
 1:41.14 Keroma12
 1:52.56 edw0010
 2:14.55 Imperatrix
 2:31.40 MichaelErskine
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF bluecloe45
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:13.62 fazrulz
 1:30.50 SimonWestlund
 1:31.40 Yes, We Can!
 1:48.15 The Rubik Mai
 1:59.41 pierrotlenageur
 2:02.61 kinch2002
 2:10.06 Shortey
 2:15.45 AvGalen
 2:22.87 Keroma12
 2:23.77 James Ludlow
 2:28.35 Engberg91
 2:51.64 Evan Liu
 2:52.94 larf
 3:11.49 Zane_C
 4:11.55 MichaelErskine
 4:13.21 edw0010
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:31.05 fazrulz
 2:52.11 SimonWestlund
 4:02.25 Keroma12
 4:08.29 AvGalen
 4:19.04 James Ludlow
 4:27.70 pierrotlenageur
 4:38.49 kinch2002
 4:45.60 Shortey
 7:39.51 MichaelErskine
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:16.18 fazrulz
 4:44.06 SimonWestlund
 6:51.54 Keroma12
 7:11.16 James Ludlow
 7:15.80 kinch2002
 7:18.06 AvGalen
 7:52.07 pierrotlenageur
10:50.16 MichaelErskine
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 16.11 fazrulz
 18.12 a small kitten
 19.19 Shortey
 20.26 The Rubik Mai
 20.29 Yes, We Can!
 20.79 Elliot
 22.25 SimonWestlund
 23.78 Forte
 26.26 (X) 
 26.27 Jin
 27.38 kinch2002
 28.26 Zane_C
 28.68 Neo63
 35.63 Evan Liu
 36.89 Baian Liu
 38.79 'rio
 41.13 cubefan4848
 42.13 AvGalen
 44.66 pierrotlenageur
 52.63 Fire Cuber
 56.09 James Ludlow
 57.30 Lumej
 1:06.96 MichaelErskine
 1:11.23 Keroma12
 1:11.83 gymnerd
 1:44.80 andrewki
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:20.97 kinch2002
 1:49.48 SimonWestlund
 3:23.23 fazrulz
 3:26.65 Lumej
 DNF Shortey
 DNF pierrotlenageur
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(22)

 9.69 fazrulz
 14.66 aronpm
 15.27 Shortey
 18.96 Yes, We Can!
 20.46 Evan Liu
 21.00 Mike Hughey
 22.10 kinch2002
 22.50 SimonWestlund
 24.37 Zane_C
 32.90 RCTACameron
 34.41 The Rubik Mai
 43.91 Keroma12
 51.87 pierrotlenageur
 1:03.31 James Ludlow
 1:05.68 cubefan4848
 1:15.33 okayama
 1:17.50 AvGalen
 1:25.80 Elliot
 1:30.19 Neo63
 DNF Lumej
 DNF Alcuber
 DNF bluecloe45
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 44.72 aronpm
 53.96 Yes, We Can!
 1:07.78 fazrulz
 1:19.22 kinch2002
 1:21.63 SimonWestlund
 1:42.27 cmhardw
 1:47.22 Zane_C
 1:47.59 Mike Hughey
 2:39.17 pierrotlenageur
 2:53.37 okayama
 3:16.83 Lumej
 3:51.57 Keroma12
 4:54.08 AvGalen
 6:04.29 Elliot
 DNF jave
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 5:20.83 kinch2002
 6:08.23 cmhardw
10:14.00 SimonWestlund
19:54.43 okayama
32:03.62 Keroma12
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF aronpm
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

14:03.02 kinch2002
17:07.90 Mike Hughey
20:22.08 cmhardw
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF okayama
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

8/8 (30:06)  kinch2002
6/7 (16:52)  aronpm
4/5 (19:19)  Zane_C
3/3 (25:27)  Keroma12
3/3 (29:10)  AvGalen
3/4 (15:11)  SimonWestlund
2/3 ( 8:56)  Mike Hughey
2/3 (23:05)  Lumej
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 42.62 kinch2002
 1:08.04 AvGalen
 1:08.25 SimonWestlund
 1:39.48 pierrotlenageur
 1:45.13 James Ludlow
 DNF fazrulz
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 52.84 fazrulz
 1:08.44 SimonWestlund
 1:17.83 The Rubik Mai
 1:27.01 kinch2002
 1:31.64 Neo63
 1:32.40 Elliot
 1:32.99 pierrotlenageur
 1:37.53 Evan Liu
 1:37.74 Jin
 1:39.56 Zane_C
 1:41.40 James Ludlow
 1:47.71 AvGalen
 1:49.42 'rio
 1:49.61 cuberkid10
 1:53.85 Engberg91
 2:05.77 Keroma12
 2:31.86 Lumej
 3:06.06 MichaelErskine
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:14.48 fazrulz
 2:50.43 SimonWestlund
 3:01.38 The Rubik Mai
 3:26.03 kinch2002
 3:48.89 pierrotlenageur
 3:50.12 Neo63
 4:02.90 James Ludlow
 4:29.06 AvGalen
 4:46.92 Engberg91
 4:54.58 Keroma12
 4:59.13 Evan Liu
 5:17.35 Zane_C
 5:50.22 Lumej
 7:28.08 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(13)

 1.12 The Rubik Mai
 1.26 Neo63
 1.30 Evan Liu
 1.36 SimonWestlund
 1.52 kinch2002
 1.96 AvGalen
 2.03 Alcuber
 2.10 fazrulz
 2.28 Yes, We Can!
 2.35 MichaelErskine
 2.69 Imperatrix
 2.77 pierrotlenageur
 11.69 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 3.07 Evan Liu
 3.37 The Rubik Mai
 3.74 SimonWestlund
 4.44 Mike Hughey
 4.54 AvGalen
 4.77 Yes, We Can!
 4.92 kinch2002
 10.06 MichaelErskine
 17.33 Alcuber
*Clock*(11)

 7.65 kinch2002
 7.68 larf
 9.48 SimonWestlund
 13.29 fazrulz
 14.62 Evan Liu
 15.21 James Ludlow
 18.12 AvGalen
 18.50 Zane_C
 20.88 MichaelErskine
 24.03 pierrotlenageur
 2:11.45 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(22)

 5.08 rickcube
 5.09 SimonWestlund
 5.61 fazrulz
 5.63 cubefan4848
 5.98 kinch2002
 6.40 Jin
 6.42 ZB_FTW!!!
 6.57 Neo63
 6.68 Shortey
 7.65 The Rubik Mai
 10.36 Keroma12
 12.45 Zane_C
 12.65 Evan Liu
 12.69 andrewki
 12.84 Alcuber
 14.31 AvGalen
 14.83 MichaelErskine
 16.49 pierrotlenageur
 18.41 James Ludlow
 19.30 okayama
 23.31 edw0010
 1:37.31 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(14)

 58.32 SimonWestlund
 1:14.64 fazrulz
 1:28.88 (X) 
 1:49.75 The Rubik Mai
 1:50.91 kinch2002
 2:25.96 James Ludlow
 2:29.26 Neo63
 2:59.52 AvGalen
 3:40.17 Keroma12
 4:03.27 andrewki
 4:50.96 MichaelErskine
 5:48.23 Alcuber
 5:50.40 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Shortey
*Square-1*(12)

 17.61 Forte
 18.27 Neo63
 19.34 SimonWestlund
 24.53 fazrulz
 28.57 kinch2002
 45.11 Yes, We Can!
 58.25 James Ludlow
 1:03.90 Evan Liu
 1:14.13 AvGalen
 2:01.63 MichaelErskine
 2:08.19 Keroma12
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(16)

25 guusrs
26 Sébastien_Auroux
27 Attila
27 SimonWestlund
28 Stini
28 Yes, We Can!
28 Ville Seppänen
29 AvGalen
29 okayama
30 Mike Hughey
32 Shortey
33 kinch2002
36 Keroma12
48 cubefan4848
56 pierrotlenageur
62 James Ludlow

*Contest results*

413 SimonWestlund
382 kinch2002
364 fazrulz
255 The Rubik Mai
244 Yes, We Can!
225 AvGalen
219 pierrotlenageur
207 Keroma12
201 Neo63
200 Evan Liu
198 Shortey
187 Zane_C
184 James Ludlow
132 Elliot
130 Jin
116 onionhoney
111 Mike Hughey
101  (X) 
100 cuber952
99 MichaelErskine
92 Baian Liu
91 Engberg91
84 'rio
83 okayama
83 rickcube
77 aronpm
76 Lumej
75 cubefan4848
71 larf
70 cincyaviation
69 a small kitten
60 cuberkid10
58 edw0010
58 cmhardw
53 Alcuber
46 Forte
45 Tentacius
44 AnsonL
43 andrewki
43 alexcube100
42 skatemaster78
41 Fire Cuber
37 otsyke
26 Imperatrix
26 gymnerd
26 guusrs
25 Sébastien_Auroux
24 Attila
22 KboyForeverB
22 Ville Seppänen
22 PeterV
22 Stini
18 ZB_FTW!!!
16 RCTACameron
13 bluecloe45
13 BC1997
9 userman
8 ManSkirtBrew
6 jave


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 3, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)
> 1:49.42 'rio





'rio said:


> *Relay 2-3-4
> 1:49.42*


 
There appears to be a slight error.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 3, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> There appears to be a slight error.


 
Thanks. Corrected now.

Edit: @Arnaud: FMC & Multi added. Nice 3/3


----------



## Faz (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, I can't be bothered doing bigbld, multi, and FMC


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 3, 2010)

aaaaah, too late again? Stupid non-internet in Australia!

Anyway, just for archival then

*2x2x2: *9.63 7.81 10.72 4.47 8.52
*3x3x3: *26.55 19.94 21.78 20.08 22.93
*4x4x4: *1:43.08 1:11.03 1:17.09 1:28.61 1:29.00
*5x5x5: *2:16.55 2:14.53 2:15.27 2:20.38 2:11.22
*6x6x6: *4:13.88 4:32.58 3:49.36 4:01.59 4:09.40
*7x7x7: *7:43.43 6:57.77 7:10.81 7:21.50 7:21.88
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:59.81 2:26.97 1:17.50
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *4:54.08 DNF DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: *3/3 in 29:10
*3x3x3 One Handed: *42.75 49.75 29.71 44.11 39.53
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:09.09 58.55 1:13.21 DNF 1:01.81
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: *29
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:47.71
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:29.06
*Magic: *2.02 1.61 1.59 6.21 2.25 
*Master Magic: *4.21 5.31 4.11 5.09 4.33
*Clock: *17.16 26.21 17.93 17.50 18.93
*MegaMinx: *3:07.75 2:55.77 3:15.21 2:55.05 2:44.68
*Pyraminx: *10.33 14.65 9.16 23.75 17.94
*Square-1: *1:33.00 1:13.59 2:04.65 55.81 55.55
3x3x3 Fewest Moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B L2 U' R D B R U B U' F L2 F R2 B U F2 R 
3x X-Cross: F2 R U2 D L F2 B' D2 F U' B' (I was trying out things with a Premove B' 2x2x3 block, but this way the premove wasn't even needed)
F2L+OLL: F L F' L' U' F2 U * F' (easy, but lucky)
Edges at *: U' D F2 B2 U' D B' U2 D2 F R2 L2 (the only way I could cancel a move out of a Z-Perm, not happy with this)
Solution: F2 R U2 D L F2 B' D2 F U' B' F L F' L' U' F2 D F2 B2 U' D B' U2 D2 F R2 L2 F'


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, I can't be bothered doing bigbld, multi, and FMC


Yes please don't do them otherwise I won't get any 2nds anymore


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 3, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, I can't be bothered doing *bigbld*, multi, and FMC



^^^ This statement makes me a sad panda 

but...but...but... You are already getting incredible times at 4x4x4 BLD, and I assume you would for 5x5x5 BLD as well. Why not spend even a little bit of time on at least 4BLD seeing as you're already one of the best in the world at it?


----------



## aronpm (Dec 3, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> ^^^ This statement makes me a sad panda
> 
> but...but...but... You are already getting incredible times at 4x4x4 BLD, and I assume you would for 5x5x5 BLD as well. Why not spend even a little bit of time on at least 4BLD seeing as you're already one of the best in the world at it?


 
Because he can't beat me 

Also he said in IRC that he doesn't care about blind.


----------

